# Usmc skull sword display



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Made from poplar, used my scroll saw and my dremel wish a round sander attachment to create the recesses . The rest is wood burned and stained. ...It was a gift for a recent graduate at Cpls Course here in Yuma AZ, his wife designed it....He was very pleased with the end result.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Once again, you have come up with some amazing stuff man. Great work.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nicely done! I like it, and I bet Rich will too!

~tom


----------



## hawglet (Feb 15, 2010)

I would express my true feelings about it but I would be banned thus "that's *** **** ******* awesome!" Input the 3 favorite Marine verbs.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks fantastic. I am sure the recipient will have it on display for the rest of his life. I really enjoy seeing your creations, keep up the great work.


----------



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

thank you all!!


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Baz, Looked at the stuff you made.....very nice.
I have a good friend that's USMC and I made this for him.


----------



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

brother that is SHARP!! great skills!! thats is something to show off and brag about!


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Bad Ass


----------



## thomask (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice, real nice. You both put a lot of detail into these projects. 

And let's thank ALL our men and women that serve this country and keep us safe in the land of the free.


----------

